# High Latency/Ping Windows 10 TP-Link TL-WN821N v4  HELP!!



## StanMen (Aug 14, 2016)

Hello guys so, I had few problems with my new machine but fortunately I solved most of them now my beast running smooth and nice! But only one remaining problem is in place now is the High Latency Ping in any origin games, BF4 and Star Wars BF3 all time same problem high ping up to 999!

 I did most of the things that you could possible imagine like setting up my internet settings in Command Prompt Admin, then I did some tweaking at my router, and my net is not an problem as its fibre 48Mb  and I did speed tests and all fine its showing up 6/7 ms then download and upload speeds up to 39.9/15, also my friends ps4 and pc is connected to same net and no issues whats or ever! And I had an technician few days a goo for maintenance. Now back to my pc I did try to fix BF4 and SWBF3 and no go! Then I saw that I didn't had my WiFi USB pen drivers installed, so I hoped like it will solve my problem if I get drivers from tp link but once more damn F$%#!! this model tp-link only have drivers up to 8.1 so anyway I did download them and installed under compatibility for windows 8 and then excited with this as I thought my problem is solved I jump in the BF4 server and saw my ping was 12!! MY FACE WAS LIKE-» 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   !!!!

After playing few games and it was too late turned my pc off and on next day I woke up turn my pc just check my ping wile play BF4 I went to one server with 10 ping and strange is that its showing on the server list lowest pings like 10 to 30 ping, then when game started I checked up my ping and it was back sweet 999ping!!! 

So any time I want to play BF4 or SWBF3 I have to uninstall my WiFi USB drivers then install them once more and back in game!! With normal ping!  Thing is I noticed is wile ping is low but my screen still showing in game on right corner top that red net ping warnings! Wile my ping is okay! 

Just so tired to do that every day pls guys help me out with this! 


Best Regards and good rest of evening.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 15, 2016)

are you running this in a congested environment? download acrylic wifi and do a scan and see...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 15, 2016)

Stop playing over wifi


----------



## StanMen (Aug 15, 2016)

remixedcat said:


> are you running this in a congested environment? download acrylic wifi and do a scan and see...




Hey mate! Sorry for late feedback, what do you mean by "are you running this in a congested environment?" all this is normal no any hardware problems all it just normal and fine, the software is also in good shape, but to be honest I believe is something have to do with Win10  as my usb WiFi pen works fine when I do re installation of drivers but it only works till restart, after that back to high ping!  WTF is this hahah


----------



## StanMen (Aug 15, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Stop playing over wifi




Hi mate, yha I know is crap but still that wasn't issue for me like 4 years a goo and its shouldn't be now, the thing is that where I live now is not for that long, and my WiFi solution is just fast not expensive and at least I can have internet, but even the internet is not bad.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 16, 2016)

Honestly you should be able to game over wifi if you're not too heavily congested... but I say that living in a semi-congested area and both family PC's (read: kid's gaming PC's) are on wifi and game just fine. Usually gaming, streaming youtube in the background and on teamspeak simultaneously without issues. Though my wireless AP is an Asus AC66R router in AP mode.

I agree to download Acrylic and run a wifi scan to see how heavily congested your area is.

I use a specific wireless adapter because I've deployed dozens of them with excellent results, it comes with a +5db antenna, and is fairly inexpensive for what it provides:

*Rosewill RNX-N180UBEv2*

I've gotten rid of all my other Cisco, D-Link, Netgear, and Asus wireless adapters because this Rosewill dominates them. Works great in Windows and Linux. I'm sure they sell a version of it overseas...not saying you should give up on your current adapter, but if the driver issue persists...you might need to find a different solution. I will say I've used these very Rosewill devices for going on 5 years now iirc correctly and have had absolutely no issues with them. Aside from Windows 7 not having a driver for it...simply download and place on a USB flash drive or use the included CD. 

Honestly quality wireless hardware can do a great job for streaming and gaming and keeping a lower latency...granted the gear really capable at handling that also costs $100's more than running an Ethernet cable from your router to your NIC.

What kind of router do you have? Might be worth adjusting that too if there's options...

Can you connect your PC to Ethernet and verify that this isn't a router issue in the first place? Seems like you've done the leg work to nail down a wireless adapter driver issue...but I'd hate for you to go through all that hassle and it turned out to be the router ya know?

Anyways, I look forward to seeing the solution to this issue and hearing back from you!


----------



## StanMen (Aug 16, 2016)

Kursah said:


> Honestly you should be able to game over wifi if you're not too heavily congested... but I say that living in a semi-congested area and both family PC's (read: kid's gaming PC's) are on wifi and game just fine. Usually gaming, streaming youtube in the background and on teamspeak simultaneously without issues. Though my wireless AP is an Asus AC66R router in AP mode.
> 
> I agree to download Acrylic and run a wifi scan to see how heavily congested your area is.
> 
> ...




Wow! Thank you so much for your time and giving to this issue an attention! I will now do the test with the Acrylic and will get back to you with results, the thing is that is strange that I have good ping with drivers re installed and when restart pc all is back and my ping is climbing mountains! this is real crap! My router is SKY one provider here in UK and looks like is not that good here, this is what i hear from people around here! Now I also did config router and I did good research on this and the router is set as much good it can be! I did speed test and it was giving me 39.4Mb download speed and 6ms and 9.79 upload speed. I fined this numbers quite good for WiFi connection!

So thank you my friend, see you soon!

Best Regards Stanley.


----------



## StanMen (Aug 16, 2016)

So my results! This is not bad I mean my net is not that bad is the green one as you may see its one of the good ones!

Now I don't know what to do more! And now I can't even buy new router as I lost my job and still having interviews and for now this is not what is that important  as I have only 55£ to live and travel for interviews and my brother started working this month so he will not get payment till 2nd September, this all is quite Sh#$!!! situation. Anyway thank you so so much for trying to help me out I guess will have to leave it like that and that's all I can do now.


Best regards and wishes to all guys and have a nice week!

Stanley.


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 16, 2016)

I game on wifi,rarely have issues unless someone streams lol.


----------

